# Spending priorities



## Gracie_Lou_Freebush (Jan 31, 2013)

My husband recently found an interest in Dalmation dogs, he wants one badly; but the cost is around $1k! He already has a dog (that doesn't get the full attention needed or general training needed). I explained to him my side of it, that I think that's too much money to spend and that we have many other things we could use that kind of money for. Ie: bills, savings, and he is in a custody case, and he is having to get help from his family to pay for some things because of this ongoing custody issue. 

I am not one for spending that kind of money on an animal. Don't get me wrong they are cute! But a big purchase like that for a dog.. I'm not happy about. I understand his point that bills will be paid first before a dog, but he's not thinking long term of this. He is saying how he would sell stuff and use a bonus (that again could really be used for better purposes) than this. 

Of course since we disagree on a lot of things in our house, he takes this as me wanting to argue and tell him what to do. I remind him I never said "No, you can't do that!" I am trying to be a voice of reason and be smart with money and think about more important things than this. I'd rather he be more mature about this and be reasonable. 

I'm tired of a lot of things coming to an arguement, rather then anytime I try to express my opinion or view and taking it for just that, it gets turned into something it's not. 

Any ideas on this issue? I know it sounds petty, but an amount of money like this, isn't!


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Ask him to hold off on any decisions until the custody case is settled and the bonus comes in. Those may play a factor in whether or not a dog is in the future.

Dalmatians can be very high-strung and end up in shelters a lot. Maybe you can get one there for cheaper $'s?


----------



## debster (Dec 17, 2012)

I've also heard the same thing that poster above said about Dalmations being hard to manage. But putting that aside, the other financial consideration is veterinarian bills and food. Dogs are a joy, but they don't come cheap. Our beloved dog passed away two weeks ago today, but we will not be getting another, partly due to the expense but also the heartbreak when you lose them. We may consider dog sitting though to get our dog 'fix'. Is that something your husband would consider first? We did that a lot before we got him so we could confirm what breed / temperment we were looking for.


----------



## LdyVenus (Dec 1, 2012)

debster said:


> I've also heard the same thing that poster above said about Dalmations being hard to manage.


Me too. That's why all you have to do is go check out the pound. Much cheaper.


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

Dalmations can be a nightmare, my sister had one. It was very hard to train and had severe anxiety problems.

I think your husband is being unreasonable.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

$1k is A LOT of money to spend on anything much less a dog.

Your husband is being unreasonable. And no you aren't being petty. Just say no and mean it.

I'd say no to my husband even if the dog were free because I don't want another pet to care for and yes I would be the one caring for it.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

spending big money on pure breeds is all the rage. $1K isnt unusual at all for the afficionados. I know someone that spent 1500 bucks on a maltese. Crazy.

I think its misguided. They (pure breeds) are close-bred, prone to disease and often high strung and problematic.

But.. all that isnt the point, really.

If you are borrowing money to pay for things, you are not ready to shel out more. Simple.

Tell him you are fine with it... once you save up $1,000 bucks.. and also that everything else.. such as outstanding bills... is in order. Dropping a thousand bucks on another dog is a luxury, but perhaps an understandable one if it really is his love and not a passing fancy. However - you need to think and be go about it the right way. Going into further debt is simply rushing in and inviting financial trouble. No need to tempt fate just because he is in a 'hurry'. 

Being in a hurry with money is a sure sign of someone who is just impulsive and immature (that sounds unkind) with money.

Its much more pleasant when you feel like you have both worked for it, earned it.. and are secure with the purchase on all counts.


----------



## Gracie_Lou_Freebush (Jan 31, 2013)

We don't really have anyone to dog sit for. We have for family before, but it's still the same thing.. I think its just an impulse and maybe it will go away. But I'm not so certain right now. 

I have tried to explain and work with him on organizing better for our finances and being better prepared for what may come our way. 

I know ultimatey it's his decision because it will be coming solely from his pocket, but I don't want that to be his always go to point of "its my money."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KeepLoveGrowing (Feb 1, 2013)

I've had a dalmatian. Cute as a button and crazy as H*ll. 

I'd try to make him wait a few months. If he still wants it then, what about a non-pure bred from a shelter? It could be a passing phase...


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Gracie_Lou_Freebush said:


> I don't want that to be his always go to point of "its my money."
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Its your house too. Do you want another dog?


----------



## Enchanted (Jan 2, 2013)

Gracie_Lou_Freebush said:


> My husband recently found an interest in Dalmation dogs, he wants one badly; but the cost is around $1k! He already has a dog (that doesn't get the full attention needed or general training needed). I explained to him my side of it, that I think that's too much money to spend and that we have many other things we could use that kind of money for. Ie: bills, savings, and he is in a custody case, and he is having to get help from his family to pay for some things because of this ongoing custody issue.
> 
> I am not one for spending that kind of money on an animal. Don't get me wrong they are cute! But a big purchase like that for a dog.. I'm not happy about. I understand his point that bills will be paid first before a dog, but he's not thinking long term of this. He is saying how he would sell stuff and use a bonus (that again could really be used for better purposes) than this.
> 
> ...


He needs to stop neglecting the dog he already has before even thinking of getting another dog.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Gracie_Lou_Freebush said:


> I know ultimatey it's his decision because it will be coming solely from his pocket,


Are you married, or not? If you're married, it's not HIS money.

"Honey, I am adamantly opposed to you spending valuable money on this dog when we are in debt and have no savings. If you insist on buying this dog, I'll be moving out, as I see that your priorities are for yourself. Your choice."


----------



## totamm (May 1, 2012)

His family is lending him money for a custody case and he's going to blow $1000 on buying a dog plus the costs of feeding it, vet bills, toys, etc.

Good luck with getting more loans once they find out about that!

Spending disparities such as this are the #1 marriage killer even above infidelity.


----------



## debster (Dec 17, 2012)

He must be out of his mind. I mean that, literally. He's trying to compensate for something (perhaps depression), because no one in their right mind would make such a bad decision. Can you try to get the root of it?


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

totamm said:


> ...
> Spending disparities such as this are the #1 marriage killer even above infidelity.


:iagree:


----------



## Tigger (Dec 5, 2007)

Doesn't seem like a good idea when he already has a dog he doesn't take care of. Maybe he will just forget about it?


----------

